# For the fire geeks...



## steveray (Apr 17, 2015)

Found this in a hoarder basement....


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2015)

And he wanted to claim "fully sprinkled" basement??


----------



## steveray (Apr 17, 2015)

Nah....just amazed I saw something cool in all of the nasty..


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 17, 2015)

Quite a few of the old "fire grenades" still knocking about in the antique sales circles. Be careful with them, most are filled with carbon tetrachloride.

Used to see old carbontet pump fire extinguishers here on the left coast, hardly any fire grenades made it from the east.


----------

